# PCV dropped in valley pan



## Bing68 (Nov 4, 2019)

Was changing the grommet and PCV, installed the new grommet and went to ouch the PCV in, low and behold both are now on the valley pan.
Can they do any harm in there? I see 2 options here, pull the intake and Valley Pan and get them out, or go buy another grommet and valve and installed them a little more carefully this time.
Steve


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

fairly sure it will depend on the year and style of the valley pan
is it the 68-70 original valley pan ? 

I would pull the intake 50.00 in parts and a few hours ....

pcv valves dont like to go in dry


----------



## Bing68 (Nov 4, 2019)

Yes, 68 400 original intake and Valley pan, I suppose I will eventually do that, was hoping in the meantime that I am not going to do any damage by running it until I get to pulling the intake.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

The pan is 2 piece. The valve is laying inbetween the 2 layers and wont go anywhere.
Why pull it apart.. Get a magnet on a lexible wand and fish it over to the hole. Then get in with some long needle nose pliers and grab it,probably will need to pull the rubber off first, then lift the valve out.
Here is an example.


Quality Car Tools & Equipment Bulk Discount, Latest Car Tools & Equipment for Sale - Opentip


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

It's been a while but isn't there a large enough opening on the underside of the pan that could allow the rubber grommet and PCV to drop out and cause further problems ??


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I honestly haven't touched one in years but thought I remembered an opening.
It is as I recall but I see it's not as wide between the top and bottom halves as I was thinking.
So I've only lost half my memory 







.


----------



## Bing68 (Nov 4, 2019)

There is definitely an opening in the bottom, roughly 2in by 3in rectangular. I am glad I did take it apart because I simply had to shake it and The grommet fell through that hole it is plenty large.
Thanks for everyone's input once again.


----------



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

Liquid dish soap applied to the grommet and to the PCV will help them to slip into place easier.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Good choice, a few bucks on gaskets is far better than...


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

SWEEEEEEET !!

glad


----------

